# The Dark Maze Game



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 9, 2010)

I remember there being something like this on the old if forums. Anyway, this is the idea:

You are in a maze. However, it is very dark! So dark that you can't see anything...

Posters in this thread will post one of the four cardinal directions (north, south, east, west). The player character will then go in that direction. You can do any of the following:

You can bump into a wall, in which case you will lose one point.
You can walk into a not-wall, in which case you will gain one point.
You can find a treasure chest, giving you ten points.
You can find a hintbox, which will give you a hint as well as two points.
You can find a lantern. More on that later.
You can run into a monster, who will eat you. You will thus lose five points.
You can find the exit, which will give you ten points!

Okay. So, let's start.

*Points:*

Tsunami: 1
Cryptica: 0
Barubu: 0
Green: -6

Bumped into 8 walls
Walked into nothing 8 times
Took 17 steps
Bumped into 1 monster
Escaped the maze 0 times


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 10, 2010)

Shouldn't you start by saying which direction we're facing? Otherwise we could potentially lose three points before even doing anything.


----------



## Green (Jan 10, 2010)

Walk 'left'.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 11, 2010)

You're not facing in any direction, really. We're watching with a birds' eye view, so it makes no real difference what direction he's facing.

The man turns to the left, knowing that beginner's luck will guide him through the ma-

Ow! The man shook his head. It seems that there's a wall to his left... (-1 point for Zapdos)


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 16, 2010)

*walks up*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 16, 2010)

There isn't anything of note above you. Thank god there wasn't a wall there.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 17, 2010)

Let's try this again, then. Walk Up.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 17, 2010)

Um... I'll go East.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 17, 2010)

It seems that up is the way to go, as you are successfully able to move upwards.

You try to move eastwards, but you bump into a wall and fail.

(If you need to, I'd recommend making a map and using the actions to figure out what's a wall or not)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay, I'll start my own round by walking west.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 17, 2010)

Up again. I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 17, 2010)

(Everybody is playing on the same maze. It's groupwork.)

Time to go to the wes-- bah! You hit another wall. Maybe this "moving horizontally" thing isn't working out...

You manage to step northwards, though. My god, it's dark in here.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 17, 2010)

So we have up, up, up... up? *walks forward*


----------



## Barubu (Jan 17, 2010)

Do we all start in the same place?


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, probably.


----------



## Barubu (Jan 18, 2010)

Um, south...I....guess?


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

NO BARUBU! UP! NORTH! THREE TIMES!


----------



## Barubu (Jan 18, 2010)

But no one's gone down yet. What if that's the way out and there's a dead end in front of you?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 18, 2010)

You walk upwards, thinking that it's impossible to hit a wa-- ow! Your luck finally ran out... Guess it's time to move around.

You are obviously able to backtrack by going southwards. Dur.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

Let's see here... Up, up, up, left. Let's try Left. *walks left, crossing fingers*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 18, 2010)

Let's go le-- ow! You rub your head. Maybe you should try to go southwards...


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

Let's try going right first.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey, nobody's gone to the right yet! Let's tty going that wa--

Ow! This is a pain...


----------



## Green (Jan 18, 2010)

Go "Down", then "Left".


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 18, 2010)

Okay, since west doesn't work, let's go north.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

Down, then right.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 18, 2010)

You succeed at going down. You're ready to try going to the le--

Ow.

You go upwards without interruption. Duh.

You attempt to move downwards, which works, but cannot move to the right. My god!

Suddenly, you look north of you. Your stare is met by two glowing red eyes...

Be careful: monsters are to your north! You might want to avoid getting hit...


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 18, 2010)

So left, right, and Up won't work? The hell? Fine, down again.


----------



## Green (Jan 19, 2010)

Go "North". >:3


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 20, 2010)

Ahh! Run away from the monster! Go down!

Suddenly, you run towards the monster for no particular reason. You wonder why you did this. Then, you are eaten. You narrowly escape the monster's jaws, but it ate your arm...

(WHY WON'T YOU PEOPLE WORK TOGETHER >:( )


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 20, 2010)

(Because they're all little idiots?) Left.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 22, 2010)

Apparently north didn't work... Run south, NOW! *waves arms frantically*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 22, 2010)

AAAH! LET'S GO TO THE LEFT! Wait, the left? That's not a good i--

Ow! Better go south, then.

THe monster doesn't seem to want to follow you, but he lets out a roar that awakens all the other monsters in the maze.


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 22, 2010)

Hang on, I took the down when we saw the monster. Are you telling me NONE OF MY DIRECTIONS ARE RIGHT???


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jan 22, 2010)

Okeydokey, since now I'm away from the monsters, and I already tried walking west... let's go south again and hope there's nothing there.


----------



## Darksong (Jan 23, 2010)

Can I start too?

I'm walking north....


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

Let's start with south first.


----------

